# Trying to theme the "answer call" icon



## PieceKeepr (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm trying to modify a CM7 theme and I want to add an icon for incoming calls to the theme. Currently when a call comes in and you are using the holo ring style lockscreen the icon that is used for answering the incoming call is located in framework-res.apk (ic_jog_dial_holo_answer.png). The problem is that when you change themes the icon does not change, so you might have an ICS blue theme with a Gingerbread green incoming call icon.

I have changed the color of the icon and put it back in framework-res but I don't really want to flash a framework zip every time I change themes. Can the png be placed in the theme apk itself and incoming calls redirected to the icon located in the theme? If so how would I do it? I contacted the dev that made the theme originally but he wasn't sure. Ultimately I want to make a few different colored themes and I want the "answer call" icon to change with the theme.


----------

